# Miau!! (as a spanish cat would say)



## ashaeerie (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi!!! 

I'm from spain and I have just joined the forum. I love the pics of your cats (as maine **** or british cats) because they are so different from the cats we usually see here...

I have 4 cats now (I'll post pics, I promise). I had two more kitten, but i was breeding them for one of my friends... they are so cute!!

Greetings from Spain!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello, and welcome!!! We love to see pictures of kitties from all over the world.

I am Lea-Ann and have 7 cats, as you can see in my signature  .


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

I would love to know what kind of cat breeds are common in Spain! Welcome and I'm looking forward to seeing your kitty pics.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there, hope to see pictures of your kitties soon


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome! Can't wait to see your kitties!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

I'm another person who can't wait for pictures!


----------



## ashaeerie (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you!! My cats pictures are here
:wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I saw the fur gang, simply beauttful! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Your kitties are lovely!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A late "Hello" and welcome.  I hope you enjoy the forums! It's great to have a member from Spain. Perhaps you'll post some pictures of the country too! Your cats are beautiful! I have Siamese cats too, and I LOVE black cats!


----------

